# How do I install 6GB of Ram in Dual Architecture ?



## HyroProto (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi

I have an Asus P5Q3 Motherboard
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=3Ps8dmpKZqQAt7fS

I have 2GBx3 RAMS. (6GB of RAM)










How do I get to run dual channel architecture ?

1. Do I install 2 in the Red Slots ?
2. Do I install 2 in 1black & 1Red slot in one Kit ?
3. Then Do I get 4gb of dual channel performance & a single channel performance in the remaining 2 GB RAM ?

Advice...


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

so you have 3 sticks with each 2gb?
if they are triple channel then you most likely got the wrong ram modules. 
there are modules which run in either configuration but common modules are not switchable.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> if they are triple channel then you most likely got the wrong ram modules.
> there are modules which run in either configuration but common modules are not switchable.


Not entirely true. In fact, not true at all. There is no difference, physical or electrical in DIMMS running in dual or triple channel mode. Memory sold as dual- or triple- channel sets are DIMMS which have been tested by the manufacturer to run in that mode. Your motherboard will make the final decision as to what mode it will run in.

Just install all three sticks. Two should run in dual channel mode while third will run in single. 

On a side note, I have an Asus A7N8X-E based comp I use as a file server and to play some older games. That board has 3 ram slots. I have 3 mismatched (different sizes, speeds and manufacturers) dimms installed totalling 2.5 GB. CPU-Z says all 3 are running in dual channel mode. It runs rock stable, overclocked by about 10%.


----------



## HyroProto (Jan 7, 2010)

My 3 sticks are all dual channel.

thanx for the advice..how should I check if all my RAMs are running on Dual Channel ?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Use cpu-z.
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

not sure how 3 sticks can run in dual channel? You need to balance each slot colour for each side. 3 sticks cant do that.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> not sure how 3 sticks can run in dual channel?


Well neither am I, so you tell me what this is saying.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

gcavan said:


> Well neither am I, so you tell me what this is saying.
> 
> View attachment 63347


CPU-Z or the version you have may not be configured to see Triple channel.

@ HyroProto you need to install the dimms in the matching coloured slots to get dual channel but because you have 3 dimms then it will only run in single channel you would need to get another dimm of the same make and size to get dual channel.

your motherboard supports ddr2 and ddr3 I would reccomend that if you want dual channel then you discard one of the dimms and just have 4GB installed putting them in matching slots will make it dual channel.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> dual channel.
> 
> your motherboard supports ddr2 and ddr3 I would reccomend that if you want dual channel then you discard one of the dimms and just have 4GB installed putting them in matching slots will make it dual channel.


That's what I would advise also. 4GB will be more than sufficient.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

gcavan said:


> Well neither am I, so you tell me what this is saying.
> 
> View attachment 63347


the memory pictured is DDR, not DDR2 or DDR3

this is what your board support



> 4 x DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR3 1800(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
> Dual Channel memory architecture


what is the make and model of the memory you have?


----------



## HyroProto (Jan 7, 2010)

thanx guys..... I'll only use 2 DIMMs (4GB) until I buy another 2GB one..thanx for all the valuable advise

BoT>> My RAMs are KVR 1333MHz DDR3 2GBs


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

if this is a new kit, is there anyway for you to return them?

here is a memory module i found that possiblly is your, can you confirm?
http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...w.kingston.com&ktcpartno=KVR1333D3D8R9SK3/6GI

datasheet
http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KVR1333D3D8R9SK3_6GI.pdf


----------

